# How do I do this???



## discouragedstepmom (Nov 17, 2011)

Im so upset and i feel like i have no one... i have tried so hard w my husband and his kids and to make us all a family. Im so hurt and upset, how do i get past this and please don't say one day at a time....


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

What exactly is your situation.


----------



## discouragedstepmom (Nov 17, 2011)

we have been seeing a counselor before we were even married because he never wanted to create boundaries with his X. we have gone thru more downs then ups and it wasn't getting better, he just kept bending over to do whatever the X says so he doenst have to deal with her, but in the end he was fighting w me... 
we are sepeated and i didn't give up, i didn't end it i asked him to go to counseling on his own and i would join after a few sessions but while we are apart... its been a month, 1 session and NO CHANGE... then he said he doesn't want to work on things unless i let him move back in, i said no i need to see ACTION 1st... he said that or divorce... said it 3x and that i need to compromise more than i already have but in the end he would be making the decisions even if we talk about it and he doesn't agree... 
finally today 3 days after he said he wanted a divorce, i find out a girl at his work is interested in him and instead of telling her no, he says not now, lets wait to see what comes out of this...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

You`re either a troll or your husband is posting here as well.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/34903-wife-checked-my-email.html


----------

